
Zero Knowledge Proofs: An illustrated primer (2014) - rrauenza
https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/27/zero-knowledge-proofs-illustrated-primer/
======
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13102738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13102738)

Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669840)

(Links for the curious. Reposts are ok after a year or so:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

